# Is this ringworm? Pictures*



## lymandaddy (Aug 26, 2003)

She has been struggling with the ear thing since this summer. My vet was out and took a look. She thought it was from fly bites, so we covered her ear tips with iodine and then a paste stuff for wounds. Did not help obviously.

On 09/30/07 she was wormed orally with Ivermec. I gave her a good rub all over and a quick brush with a horse curry for being a good girl. I did not notice the bare spot at that time. The skin is raised and raw looking, very flaky and yucky. No pus or discharge. Rest of her body and rest of herd do not have this. Actually grabbed every goat last night to check. Also took a blood sample and submitted today to WSU for testing Johnes, CL and CAE.

Is this ringworm on a goat or mange or what????? She has been seperated from the herd. Thanks.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't really see it good but it doesn't look like ringworm to me. I have seen it in cows but I have yet to see a picture of a goat with ringoworm. I do know they can get it. Vicki or some one else will know.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

WOW, it looks just like what ONE of my goats had. My goat did not have ringworm. She has really dry skin and always has. I had put iodine on it and nothing, then I put Scarolet oil on it and again nothing. It did go away on her ears for the most part. She had three different vets look at it and they all said that it was just very dry skin.
Now that is just my opinion.


----------



## Birch Greenway (Mar 23, 2007)

It doesn't look like ringworm to me, but it does look just like what I am dealing with- posted on it a while ago, someone suggested sore mouth, but my buck that has a patch on his neck has nothing on his mouth or face. His mother had the same thing and it lasted about a month then went away. Mystery skin thing? It is crusty and scaby too.
Sorry no help here, I honestly don't know what it is. Vet didn't either.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Soremouth, orf and contagious icthma are all the same thing just appearing on different parts of the body. It's orf on her ears and you can feel it starting with little sandpaper feeling spots on the inside of your goats ears. Soremouth is mouth, anus and teats and CI is big dinnerplate sections on the body. The treatment is the same, nothing and it will go away in several weeks, treatment and it will go away in several weeks.

For anything like this I use chlorhexideen, get it from jeffers or get some from your vet, put it into a spray bottle and spray the areas. Do not pick the scabs this under your fingernail will be the most painful thing you will ever have! The good thing is that once through the herd you will never have it again, but the scabs in the ground will give new additions this. Use some, even a few cc's of colostrum from your does who have had it on all new babies born, it will immunize them.

Perfect time of the year to let it get through the rest of your herd, no flies, no babies to be nursed.

My medicine chest for the outside of my goats body consists of chlorhexideen and furall, nothing else. Vicki


----------



## mommalynn (Jan 20, 2006)

Does ringworm "glow" under a black light in goats like it does in humans, dogs, cats etc.??


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

It is not ringworm.. U are lucky!! And um I remember that someone mentioned to me that put AVC on her body and soak it really good and leave it for 5 mins.. Then dry her off. And it will go away . BUT I would suggest u to get ALOE VERA LIQUID.. It will make the dry skin go away. It really work. And Aloe Vera will help boost immune system too.. And U have to give ALOE VERA LIQUID straight to her mouth once or twice then after that put in the water bucket where she drinks.. U will notice improvement in two weeks..


----------



## lymandaddy (Aug 26, 2003)

She has had rough patches on her ears since this summer. If it was orf, shouldn't be gone by now? Maybe before it wasn't and now it is. ??

It has NEVER looked this bad and occupied this much of her ears before. It seriously looked like warts and was right along the edge of her ears, so when the vet said fly bites, I agreed. That was the easy, safe answer.

She now also has the spot on her side, which is the patch of dry, rough skin. 

I did a super extensive recheck of my other goats' ears last night. All were free of these sores, some had brown, waxy stuff on them (inside) and others were totally clean and clear. The brown stuff was waxy looking and wiped right off. It kind of looked like scales but not really thick or hard enough to be scabs. Could they have mites?

I've ordered the chlorhexidine from jeffers. I saw they have a mite treatment for goats. Would anyone recommend this?


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

If you have injectable Ivermectin you could inject the 1cc per 100 pounds for lice mites and nose bots. Both mites and orf cause tattering of the skin on the edge of the ears.

Usually when one goat in her herd is ailing it points to her lowered immunity, perhaps bolster her immunity with a selenium injection? Anything different about her, last purchased, picked on, the only milker the oldest? It's usually something that you can pinpoint that makes her be the hothouse flower of the group. Vicki


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

NOSE BOTS? EEEWWWWWWWWWWW! Are you serious? Of course you are. You are Vicki. I'm having the horrors and the creeps.

I had a nightmare about ten years ago about nose worms in people, and now you tell me that there are nose bots. 

Argh. I think I need to go eat chocolate or something to get over this.

ICK!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

They lay their eggs in the nose and ears and cause this poop colored waxy exude to build up around the nose and in the ears. Ivermectin 1% injected at 1cc per 100 pounds gets rid of them...you have to clean the crusty buggers off yourself 

My nitemare has always been teeth falling out  Or stuff about my kids. Vicki


----------



## Birch Greenway (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, if it is sore mouth, I wonder why my buck was not immunized from his mothers milk (she is the doe that had it this past winter)?


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps he didn't recive adequate amounts of colostrum the first 12 hours of life, this is when maternal antibodies are passed. Or she was a young doe with poor maternal antibody due to her age. Zoo's won't even purchase colostrum from younger than 2nd fresheners or older than 8 year old does. Vicki


----------



## GSFarm (Aug 7, 2007)

I've always heard tea tree oil work great for things like that. Just put some on her spot and 2-3 drops orally. You can get the stuff at Wally-World


----------



## Birch Greenway (Mar 23, 2007)

She was 2 years 2 months old, first freshening. He seemed to be nursing fine, who knows. That is interesting about the zoo's.


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm researching ringworm for a novel I'm writing that includes a goat. How would the goat react if the area on his body with ringworm is touched? Thanks Carol Baldwin


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

Also, how long would it take for ringworm to show up? If the goat 'caught it' at a fair, how long before the owner would find it on their goat? Thank you


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

A simple ringworm lesion is usually not painful and possibly itchy. Because it's hard to track, I'm not sure they really know the timeframe from infection to clinical signs and it probably has a lot of different factors that go into it. Hair loss usually occurs over the course of a few days. 

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/i.../dermatophytosis_in_pigs_sheep_and_goats.html


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the information. Do you know how quickly it spreads in an animal if untreated? and by any chance do you know what might have been use to treat a goat's skin problems in the late 40's, early 50's --or who could I ask?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

CarolBaldwin said:


> Thanks for the information. Do you know how quickly it spreads in an animal if untreated? and by any chance do you know *what might have been use to treat* a goat's skin problems in the late 40's, early 50's --or who could I ask?


Ringworm is a fungus, so any fungicide would work.

Listerene does a good job. In the 40's people might have used Kerosene or Creosote, or even a little "Moonshine"


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

All these answers have been great. 
What might cause a goat to nip a stranger? Could it be if she was petted in the area where her skin is irritated? That's what I'd like to put in my book, but not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

RE: Ringworm 
Old Farm on any animal. Put a 50/50 mix of Axle Grease and Turpentine on it.
From the Dark Corner of SC were Moonshine Created Nascar Racing. 
Moonshine is for drinking not for use on animals. 
Happy Trails
hihobaron


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

thanks for the response. And yes, to Moonshine. Although I think NC played a part in that too...:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

CarolBaldwin said:


> All these answers have been great.
> What might cause a goat to nip a stranger? Could it be if she was petted in the area where her skin is irritated? That's what I'd like to put in my book, but not sure how accurate it is.


Goats often try to chew on clothing, it's just their nature. They'll often try to gently 'bite' your skin too, in a non-aggressive way, usually proceeded by licking the skin for the salt. In the front of their mouth, they only have teeth on the bottom so it's usually not a hard bite. Because their mouth opens only so far, the bites even if they ARE being aggressive are more of a pinch and then they tend to jerk their head around trying to exacerbate that pinch. If they cant get something to the rear of their mouth, their rear teeth are eXTREMELY sharp (they eat branches for a living, lol). Some goats can try to cause damage, just because they don't like strangers, don't like what you're doing, or because they're a bit too sassy.  I had an alpine doe that was sweet with me unless I was trying to do a full body clip on her. She was fine with that until you shaved her brisket, she HATED it. No idea why, but you had to stand out of biting range.  

As for the ringworm, most goats rarely get it and it's fairly self limiting because the body is pretty able to fight it off in a healthy animal. 

I googled history of ringworm treatment and got some interesting results!  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dermatophytosis (look under "history") 

Just search the page for the word treatment and you get a lot of hits : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK169210/

I imagine animals would have been treated similarly to humans, but likely the easiest/cheapest method. Probably not with massive exposures to X-rays like some children were. (!!)


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the information on nipping/biting and ringworm. All helpful. For the sake of my novel I wanted the goat to have a skin problem that the owner had to take care of with little resources. It seemed as if ringworm was a fairly common problem so I picked that. But I could switch to something else too.


----------

